# Kosten - WinCC Flex 2005 RT 512 Tags Lizenz



## eYe (10 September 2008)

Moin,

habe leider derzeit keine schnelle möglichkeit den Preis für eine WinCC Flex 2005 Runtime Lizenz mit 512 Powertags herauszubekommen.

Der Katalogpreis für die 128 liegt wenn ich mich recht erinnere bei 400€, ist die 512 sehr viel teurer?
Wenn nein spare ich mir nämlich das elendige Anlegen zeitaufwendiger Arrays 

Thx, eYe

PS: Sollte es aus irgendeinem Grund keine 512 mehr geben bitte Listenpreis für 1024.


----------



## jabba (10 September 2008)

Für 2005 hab ich Online nix gefunden , hilft dir das

6AV6613-1DA51-2CA0 *WINCC FLEXIBLE 2007 RUNTIME 512 POWERTAGS RUNTIME-SW*, SINGLE LICENSE SW UND DOKUMENTATION AUF CD LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK ABLAUF UNTER WIN2000/XPPROF 1.300,00 

6AV6613-4BD01-3AD0 *WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 RUNTIME POWERPACK 128 > 512 POWERTAGS RUNTIME-SW*, SINGLE LICENSE, LIZENZSCHLUESSEL AUF USB-STICK 900,00


----------



## JesperMP (10 September 2008)

Ungefähr
WinCC Flex PC RT 128 Tags = 430 Euro.
WinCC Flex PC RT 512 Tags = 1400 Euro.
WinCC Flex PC RT 2048 Tags = 2160 Euro.


----------



## eYe (10 September 2008)

Oh man die spinnen doch echt 

Echt nee Frechheit die Preise, zumal man die Anzahl der Powertags ja durch die Verwendung von Arrays (Was einfach nur mehr Zeitaufwand ist) stark reduzieren kann.

Nun muss ich echt mal rechnen was teurer wird, die Mehrkosten der Lizenz oder meine Stunden um Variablen in Arrays zusammenzufassen...

Aber danke für die schnelle Info


----------

